# 125g SA tank



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

hey, wanted to show my 125 tank. I recently added a giant piece of driftwood (which I forgot to measure in the store and was a real pita to make fit in the tank) that I think really does a lot for the tank. its a bit over stocked. don't judge, haha. the stock currently is 4 uaru amphiacanthoides, 6 p. scalare, 3 cleithracara maronii, 8 geo. Tapajos, 2 l091 plecos and 1 l333 pleco. also a couple of diamond tetras who have been around forever. I've managed to arrange the driftwood in a way that its created a number of different little hiding spots and caves which I really didn't think were necessary when I first kept the geos but even though they still bicker quite a bit, for having 4 constantly breeding pairs of Tapajos in here they are pretty chill. I also had my uaru start trying to spawn recently which is exciting. so far just eggs. here it is.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Wow man, that is killer... very nicely done


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

The Dude315 said:


> Wow man, that is killer... very nicely done


Thanks dude. I'm pretty happy with it. I would like it better if I could have some floating plants or something to make it more interesting but the fish are happy. I'm actually planning on moving the geos to another tank I have once I get around to resealing it. In their place I have some guianacara dacrya that I recently picked up growing out. They should be a perfect fit. The only other thing I might add would be maybe a dwarf pike or something to spice it up a bit


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Beauty! FYI, the Uaru will decimate anything green! 

-Ryan


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

One thing that you might do is put in some tall plastic plants that reach the surface. The Dollar store usually has them in as well as Michaels. They look really good, add color to the tank, break lines of sight, and are inedible. A worthwhile investment.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

jamntoast3 said:


> The Dude315 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow man, that is killer... very nicely done
> ...


careful man, once you get into plants it can really get you carried away. I think the lack of plants really works. You could do some Wisteria if you are wanting a stem like plant that can float, frogbit if you are looks for the tiny little pads that just float on the surface, or pennywort if you are wanting a vine type plant. Even some Hydrocotyle Japan would look cool wrapping around the driftwood and extending to the surface to free float. It grows very quickly. Any of those would be fine with the occasional nibble.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

As I keep looking I think if you WANTED plants, you could do some Anubias Nana petit in the wood on the far left in the lower areas, some needle leaf java fern in the larger taller wood more near the right with the Hydrocolyte Japan wrapped around the wood and leading to the surface and then some Spiral Vals behind the large driftwood on the right...


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

As for plants and Uaru: I got nine 1" Uaru about 2-3 weeks ago. I put them into a 125g. Said 125g is filled with manzanita, and is running next to a window with lots of sun. The amount of algae growing on the wood was pretty epic. Within a week of Uaru, the tank was picked utterly clean. Uaru seem to be little lawn mowers. I can't envision a plant that would survive these guys.

-Ryan


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks really good my man!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Anubias, bucephalandra and java fern most likely will survive and keep growing there. I had 6 fancy goldfish (oranda, ranchu, chinsurin, kuro demekin, tosakin) in planted tank. Moss for sure was gone very quickly. However anubias, bucephalandra and java fern kept growing. They must be tied firmly to woods and rocks to withstand the attacks of the goldfish!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

When I had 2 uarus, they attached and ate my Java fern like they were at an all-you-can-eat salad bar. They even ripped out my anubia.

You can add some duckweed to sop up excess nutrients and provide some edible greenery for your uarus.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow. Uaru is more similar to koi that eats any plants, than to goldfish.

How about some onion plants such as crinum calamistratum or crinum thaianum? I read that herbivore fish doesn't like the smell so that they doesn't eat it.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Some interesting ideas, I think for now I will leave it plant free. The uaru are real pigs I have no doubt that I put anything green in there they will try to eat.
Lately I've been really loving the angels in this tank. I always overlook them because they are in general too common, but I'm really happy I picked them up. The way they move around is so cool and they have worked out most of their territory issues. Despite at least 3 pairs of cichlids breeding at any given time, its surprisingly harmonious. I haven't seen any of the angels lay eggs yet, so that helps. There will be just too much going on in there eventually.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Great set-up! I love the look of your Angels - not a fan of the Koi colour variants, but the wild looking fish are stunning!

I like the plant free look of your tank - if anything I'd exaggerate the effect with leaf litter to get the black water effect.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

yea I've thought of that, I don't want it to get too grimey at the bottom though. I think once I move the Tapajos out of there (hopefully sooner than later) I might add something like that. I think I might get another big chunk of driftwood on the left side so that it is taller on that side, and then i'll be able to move the other wood off to another tank.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Just wanted to post some updated photos of this tank, I moved out everyone but my geo. Tapajos and the uaru and moved in a wc astronotus ocellatus who is around the 4.5-5" mark right now. So far so good, I like that it's less busy although still too crowded in my opinion but what can you do when you live in a shoe. I still plan on moving the uaru in with the guianarcara i have in another tank but *** had to do some reorganizing to make sure everyone is happy, so that hasnt happened yetHere are some photos.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice looking tank! I have a similar setup with 4 uaru growing out in a 5' 120G tank with 4 angels and some cories and tetras.

I'm curious what do you have for filtration?

I chuckled at the recommendations people have made about adding various "hardy" plants to the tank. Mine have chomped down anything that resembles a plant including the roots of a golden pothos I have growing out of the top of the tank and they've made pretty quick work of it. They're my favourite of all the fish I've ever kept though.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

zimmy said:


> Nice looking tank! I have a similar setup with 4 uaru growing out in a 5' 120G tank with 4 angels and some cories and tetras.
> 
> I'm curious what do you have for filtration?
> 
> I chuckled at the recommendations people have made about adding various "hardy" plants to the tank. Mine have chomped down anything that resembles a plant including the roots of a golden pothos I have growing out of the top of the tank and they've made pretty quick work of it. They're my favourite of all the fish I've ever kept though.


nice sounding set up. i loved my uaru when they were juvies but that once the uaru are full size i feel they are just too pushy in the tank for the angels. they didn't really seem to take notice of the angels as far as aggression or anything but the angels were always trying to get out of their way, so i feel better about this set up. am planning on moving my pair in with the angels again later on, but only 2. i felt like 4 was too much. but yea totally agree on the plant thing. i don't even want to try to put plastic plants in with my guys, I'd probably still find big chunks missing.

right now I'm only running a single fx6 on this tank, i do water changes every 2nd or 3rd day when i can. i wouldn't mind having a big hob on the back to for a little extra mechanical filtration but the fx6 is really good.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

It's amazing how much water has to be changed with uarus. I have an Eheim 2262 (comparable to the FX6) plus a 2217 (comparable to a Fluval 406). I'm going to change out the 2217 for another big Eheim. I also find I'm doing water changes every 2-3 days.

That's good to know about the pushy behaviour with the angels. My uarus are still young (probably about 4 inches). They hang out with the angels at this point, swimming back and forth together across the tank. I guess that will change. I may pull the angels, cories and tetras out and replace them with a red shoulder severum. Haven't decided yet for sure.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

zimmy said:


> It's amazing how much water has to be changed with uarus. I have an Eheim 2262 (comparable to the FX6) plus a 2217 (comparable to a Fluval 406). I'm going to change out the 2217 for another big Eheim. I also find I'm doing water changes every 2-3 days.
> 
> That's good to know about the pushy behaviour with the angels. My uarus are still young (probably about 4 inches). They hang out with the angels at this point, swimming back and forth together across the tank. I guess that will change. I may pull the angels, cories and tetras out and replace them with a red shoulder severum. Haven't decided yet for sure.


yea you will have to see for yourself, 2 of mine have paired up and that changed everything. and it didn't help having probably too many geos in this tank, whenever one of the unpaired uaru would wander too close to the spawning couples turf they get chased and dart away towards whatever and if there is a geo in the way they panic too so the angels were always dodging someone. without that specific aggression between the uaru I think it would be fine, which is why I think it will be fine with the pair together with the angels. they angels definitely get pushed out of the way by the uaru when eating. that was another reason I decided to move them.


----------

